# Helix native live rig (Finally starting to rip off ace it ups band in a rack)



## brutalwizard (Jul 17, 2018)

Running both guitars (Helix native)
Bass guitar (helix native)
kick trigger (aptrigga, Tjl 2.0 kick)
backing keys (printed omnisphere mostly)
vocal processing (JST gain reduction, some verb)

DEll Ispiron with an i7 2.9ghz, 32gbs of ram, samsung SSD

ZOOM UAC-8 USB3.
It is only proper usb-3 interface running on a usb-c port. Comparable speeds to the faster firewire/mid thunderbolt speeds. About 4miliseconds of latency at 24 samples which i am running smoothly. (p.s The performance is redlining in the print screenshots cause its trying to run thru a rando asio driver cause im not plugged into the uac-8)

Crown xls1000 powers guitar cabs no issues nothing special though.

Avatar modern 2x12's with v30's

pod x3 pro is my old Live unit, sounds ok got me through the years without ever failing.

(not pictured ampeg svt 450 using power amp input and 4x10/1x15 bass cabs)

P.s Had to do some wonky automation for helix native. There next patch is supposed to release full automation patch change suppourt. Right now im running a couple instances and bypassing/snapshot automation. Have considered tse x50 and JR toneforge also cause of the better automation.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 17, 2018)

This is awesome dude! Nice work


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 17, 2018)

This is really awesome! I wanted to try this before but what stopped me was the automatic switching. Really exciting to hear they will be adding it in the next update. I might have to try it again when that comes out. Do you know if there is any way to hook up some sort of pedal to switch presets manually?


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 17, 2018)

When they add midi switching on patch 1.6 I imagine any generic midi switcher will work.

Ps missing pics from OP post


----------

